# Gorki and Pushkin, etc



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The wrote many stories that were used by Rimsky-Korsakov, Moussorgsky, Tchaikovsky, Cui...Just Russian guys.

Christmas eve: Glogol ===> Rimsky-KOrsakov (Christmas eve), Tchaikovsky (Cherevichki)
Sorotchinksy Market : Gogol ====> Moussorgsky, same title
Gogol: May night: Rimsky-Korsakov: same title
Pushkin: Pugatchov revolte: Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa
Pushkin: Boris Godunov: Moussorgsky: same title
Pushkin: The queen of spades===< Tchaikovsky : same title (in Russian the dame of pique)
Pushkin: Eugene Onieguin; Tchaikovsky: same title
Pushkin: the feast during the plague; Cesar Cui: same title.
Pushkin: Ruslan and Ludmila: Glinka: same title
Dostoyevsky: the gambler: Prokofiev and Shostakovich: same title
Dostoyevsky: the house of the dead: Leos Janacek: the same title.
Gogol: the nose; Shostakovich: the same title

and many others


You can see how solidly Russian operas are based in good books...



Martin Pitchon, at your service.


:tiphat:


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Verdi's Othello based on Shakespeare.
Puccini's La Bohème based on Henri Murger.
Countless Fausts

Etc. etc. etc.

I don't think it is only the case for Russian operas.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Of course*

Of course not.

I was just speaking about *Russian opera,* because many people don't know how solid they are...

Maybe this thread is not worth...I'm sorry.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Some Russian Composer should have written an opera to Anna Karenina... but I guess War and Peace was done


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Anna Karenina? Of course Rodion Schredrin...His wife was a ballerina well connected the guy wasn't really talented. Maya Plisetskaya.

http://www.shchedrin.de/shchedrin_index_e.htm

War and peace...well who doesn't know this wonderful opera by your beloved composer...S.P.

LOL

Martin

P.S. I can't stand Leon Tolstoi


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> War and peace...well who doesn't know this wonderful opera by your beloved composer...S.P.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Well (this will bother you ) I actually don't like opera _that_ much, only orchestral parts.

I'm in the middle of reading War and Peace, but it's gonna take a while to get through it. I'm too busy to just read a little even.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Voina y Mir*

War and peace is an opera you have to listen many times in order to like it. It is a wonderful opera. About reading War and peace (Voina y Mir)...it is a real waste of time. Tolstoi goes too slowly...and the story is well known anyhow....Every hero has his 1812! LOL.

Question of tastes...

Martin....


----------

